# Same name is that a problem?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I would ask the breeder her thoughts. If it's a big breeder that's produced hundreds of dogs, I don't think it's a big deal, there's sure to be repeat names. If it's a smaller scale breeder that's had limited litters, she might have stronger feelings against it.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff was going to be a Finnigan (His mother's name is Seraphin aka Finni) but when the breeder told me "he won't be the first" I decided to change the name. 

I am rather partial to the name Jake though...


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I'm partial to the name Jake too--our first golden's name was Jake--Love The Jake!!!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

having the same call name is not a big deal.... registered name is more of an issue... but call name is no big deal.... I have a Cuinn.... (pronounced Quin) a puppy person of mine named her puppy Quin .... who cares... its a call name.... the call name won't go on any registrations or show point things.... it won't be printed as an official name anywhere... except maybe your own obedience classes or whatever... I wouldn't worry about ... if you like the name jake name your pup jake....


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I like the name Jake! Talk to your breeder, but I think it would most likely be okay since the AKC will use his registered name.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Since Jake is a very common name anyways I don't think it'd be a problem. If you wanted to name him something unusual that was the same as the breeder's other dogs, that would be a little weird.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi there,
Thanks for all your in-put on this. As soon as I get my Golden boy home and see how a name suits him I'll make a decision. I like Jake or Jayke but I do have a few alternates...just in case.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind is that Jake is a very common name. Make sure you'd be okay with going to a class/trial and there being three other Jakes there.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that Jake is a very common name. Make sure you'd be okay with going to a class/trial and there being three other Jakes there.


Good Point! I actually was thinking it might be too common. I'm also considering "Dante" along with a list of several other options....oh my, it's a good thing it is a dog and not a human baby I'm trying to name!


----------

